# House of tears.



## andylen (Apr 22, 2017)

A stunning 18th century stately home is going up for sale for a bargain £5million - but buyers will have to be bold, because it is said to be cursed.

Three owners of the Brogyntyn Hall Estate, in Oswestry, Shropshire, have been killed in separate car crashes - as well as one committing suicide.

The aristocratic family who lived in the 17th-century house for more than 200 years were forced to sell the ancestral home after being crippled by debt.

Lord Harlech only inherited the building because his brother, Julian, committed suicide by shooting himself at the age of 33 in 1974.

The circumstances were particularly tragic as his father David Ormsby-Gore inherited the title when his brother died after his car veered off a road.

The troubled sixth Lord Harlech is Francis Ormsby-Gore, who has a history of drug and alcohol abuse and was sectioned in 2011.

At a court hearing that same year, his daughter Tallulah admitted a careless driving charge after being involved in yet another family car accident.

He divorced his model wife Amanda, muse to Karl Lagerfeld, after they had two children, Jasset and Tallulah. Amanda has since dated Ralph Fiennes.

Lord Harlech's mother Sissie was killed in a car crash when he was 13, and his father David died after another fatal smash in 1985.

David, the fifth Lord Harlech, was British Ambassador to the US from 1961 to 1965, and was a pallbearer at Robert F. Kennedy's funeral in 1968.

David’s daughter Alice was engaged to Eric Clapton, although they never married, and she died in poverty from a heroin overdose in 1995.

Another of David’s children, Jane, reportedly dated Mick Jagger. The 1966 Rolling Stones song Lady Jane is said to have been written about her.

Write up nicked from ethiogrio.

Visited with another member who does not post. 

Recent visit, they are knocking down one wing and hopefully restoring the rest. No outside pics as was covered in scaffolding.

Enjoy the pics.


















 


 

1617 fireplace




Drawing room


 




Study


]

Original library with false door




Only bit of art left.













New library.





 




























Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## smiler (Apr 22, 2017)

Fantastic find andylen, lovely fixtures, but even if I had five mil to spend it wouldn't interest me, Stanna would charge a fortune, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 22, 2017)

Great shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 22, 2017)

Superb shots but what a history connected to this house.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice shots. Got any colour ones as there looks like there might be some nice tones there?


----------



## Urbex Fam (Apr 22, 2017)

Amazing photos


----------



## andylen (Apr 22, 2017)

Lots of the pics had a lot of green, which was bright sun bouncing off the grass outside.
So decided to do B&W. 
Colour ones here, Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Apr 22, 2017)

andylen said:


> Lots of the pics had a lot of green, which was bright sun bouncing off the grass outside.
> So decided to do B&W.
> Colour ones here, Flickr



Cheers Andy...will check 'em out.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 23, 2017)

B & W and old buildings that have decayed go together I always find, tends to mask any more recent decorations that have inappropriate modern colour schemes. Thus colour would spoil that 'ageless' view one gets if monochrome is used.


----------



## Potter (Apr 26, 2017)

The black & white works really well. I love that false door.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 28, 2017)

Depending on the original owner's wants; the false, or should we say 'hidden' door had two purposes - a quick everyday way for the owner to get from his private apartments to his books, or a way for the owner to escape the throng of his house quests at large functions. A library was always attached to the public rooms, never the private ones as it was a room to 'show off' to one's quests. Have seen both explanations for this type of hidden entry/exit given in certain country house histories.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

A wonderful building and some great pics!


----------

